# Honey Percent Water



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

it can be anywhere from 15% to 20%- depends on the bees capping of the nectors - if its capped its just right - but it can absorb moisture through the wax - so bottling time should be as soon as possible


----------



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Should be a max of 18.5%


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

concrete-bees said:


> - but it can absorb moisture through the wax - so bottling time should be as soon as possible


In this climate it generally loses a little moisture through the wax - so I bottle as soon as possible for the opposite reason...


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i should have said that instead - the mositure goes both ways - so bottle asap to retain the best product


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

just cause it is capped doesn't mean its just right we are having problems with that right now we have capped honey coming off at 19%. best thing to do is a buy a refractometer they aren't that bad about 60-80$.


----------



## Jay T (May 3, 2010)

I didn’t have a refractor meter until after I extracted my honey. When I finally got one and tested my hone it reads 19 percent what are my options? I don’t want to throw the honey away:ws.
Thanks
Jay T


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Build a little room with plastic sheet and put a dehumidifier in it and put your honey in the little room. If it is in buckets you should stir every hour and monitor the moisture drop. Now that you have a refractormeter leave it in the frames and test. If it is high it is easier to remove moister with the dehumidifier because the air can get around it.

It will not take very long to drop the moister.
I really need to take some pictures some day to show everyone what I have.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

So in the Mid-west (where humidity is high in the summer and lower in the fall) can most moisture concerns be avoided by leaving the honey on the hive until humidity is lower? Does anyone have any idea how long this may take?
I have been following this moisture issue through various threads all summer and I think I have had an epiphany. I have been wondering why capped honey would be more than 18.6%? It didn't make sense. Now I'm thinking it may matter less to the bees because by the time they plan to eat it humidity will be lower and it will have dried post-capping.


----------

